# rafter and ridge beam problem



## mullens67 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello all.  This is my first post but I have enjoyed reading all of yours.

I live in a fifty year old brick home on the Texas Gulf Coast.  My rafters are separating from my ridge beam.  I have a few rafters that need to be jacked up and I think I can han dle that after reading some of the info posted here.

But I am unsure how to proceed with reattaching the rafters that are pulling away from the ridge beam.  They are all on the same side of the beam.  The rafters on the other side of the ridge beam look fine.  The loose ones are anywhere from an inch to an inch and a half separated.  They are held in place by two big nails (16d?) but there is a lot of nail showing and I worry about them coming completely out.

My house is on black gumbo soil and the slab was jacked up (repaired) 20 or so years ago.  I think it has settled some in the back and this is what has caused the problem.  By the way, the roof looks good.

Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## GBR (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like the back of the house is settling, or the rafter tie at the top of wall is not nailed securely to each side. The backside may have pulled loose with earlier problems. Possibly, the wall is leaning away, from the interior, taking the rafter with it. Check house for straight, you may find a wall lower or leaning out.
Be safe, G


----------



## 911handyman (Sep 6, 2009)

If you have access to the rafters, and there are no collar ties, you need to install 2 of them per rafter. this will stop the rafters from spreading any further, you can use plywood cut some strips out to make 3/4x6x6. use a framing gun with 2'' 8d's, they make a ring shank that will fit the gun, either or will do using a hammer will vibrate the rafter and cause spliting, or breaking. Shoot the nails staggered for more strentgh. Hope this helps. http://www.managemyhome.com/.../articles/Collar+Ties


----------



## mullens67 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.  What would be the best way to attach the ties to the ridge beam itself?


----------



## GBR (Sep 29, 2009)

Structure - Google Books    Did you check the outside walls for level and straight? 
Be safe, Gary


----------

